# with flying colors



## EddieZumac

My grandson graduated from high school *with flying colors*.

¿Como se diría esto en español?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo diría que _se graduó con excelentes calificaciones_, por ejemplo.

Un saludo


----------



## xpell

En España, más comúnmente, "con (muy) buenas notas."


----------



## Lurrezko

Pero se trata de un nieto, hombre: seamos algo pomposos, la ocasión lo merece.

Un saludo


----------



## Translostlation

Would a literal version work, _con banderas desplegadas_?


----------



## Lurrezko

Translostlation said:


> Would a literal version work, _con banderas desplegadas_?



Me temo que no.


----------



## xpell

Lurrezko said:


> Pero se trata de un nieto, hombre: seamos algo pomposos, la ocasión lo merece.
> 
> Un saludo


 Ahí también llevas razón.  Pero dependería mucho del registro, en un registro "normal" sonaría excesivamente pomposo, ¿no crees? 



Translostlation said:


> Would a literal version work, _con banderas desplegadas_?


 No, it wouldn't. Nobody would understand that here.


----------



## Translostlation

One more try: _mi nieto salió airoso al graduarse..._?


----------



## xpell

Translostlation said:


> One more try: _mi nieto salió airoso al graduarse..._?


It is correct Spanish, and it would be perfectly understood, but it sounds to me *very* stilted and "old." 

Further, it doesn't sound to me "so flying colors" as "con excelentes calificaciones" or "con muy buenas notas."


----------



## LanguageUser1234

¿Así que "calificaciones" es de registro elevado en España? Eso me sorprende, porque en México (si no me equivoco, que siempre es muy posible), esa es la palabra común y corriente para lo que en inglés llamamos "grades".


----------



## xpell

Jeff_TX said:


> ¿Así que "calificaciones" es de registro elevado en España? Eso me sorprende, porque en México (si no me equivoco, que siempre es posible), esa es la palabra común y corriente para lo


Más formal que elevado. Pero sí, aquí en España es raro escuchar "calificaciones" fuera del registro formal. En lenguaje común, decimos "notas."


----------



## Lurrezko

Jeff_TX said:


> ¿Así que "calificaciones" es de registro elevado en España? Eso me sorprende, porque en México (si no me equivoco, que siempre es posible), esa es la palabra común y corriente para lo



No, no es elevado en mi opinión. Pero tampoco es la manera conversacional de decirlo: solemos decir *notas*. Sin embargo, en este contexto *calificaciones* me suena bien.




Translostlation said:


> One more try: _mi nieto salió airoso al graduarse..._?



En mi opinión, uno sale airoso de una circunstancia concreta (un examen, una situación comprometida, etc.). Pero una graduación es el resultado de un largo proceso, no me acaba de sonar bien el uso. Si me dicen que alguien salió airoso de su graduación, pienso que la ceremonia era comprometida por algún motivo pero todo salió bien.

Un saludo


----------



## Sense

Aunque nunca lo he escuchado, ¿cómo veis:
Mi nieto, en el bachillerato  "salió por la puerta grande."


----------



## Lurrezko

Sense said:


> Aunque nunca lo he escuchado, ¿cómo veis:
> Mi nieto, en el grado/los estudios universitarios "salió por la puerta grande."



Y con las dos orejas y el rabo del rector.


----------



## xpell

Sense said:


> Aunque nunca lo he escuchado, ¿cómo veis:
> Mi nieto, en el grado/los estudios universitarios "salió por la puerta grande."


Verlo, lo veo. Pero al menos a mí se me escaparía una sonrisa al escuchar eso, en plan "tu nieto no tiene abuelo, ¿ehhh?" 


Lurrezko said:


> Y con las dos orejas y el rabo del rector.


----------



## EddieZumac

Sense said:


> Aunque nunca lo he escuchado, ¿cómo veis:
> Mi nieto, en el grado/los estudios universitarios "salió por la puerta grande."


Sense, me gusta eso de "salió por la puerta grande". Gracias.


----------



## Sense

Ya adelantaba que tal vez sea demasiado taurino. 
Pero, a ver, "con excelentes calificaciones"/"con buenas notas" es lo que quiere decir "with flying colors". La cuestión es encontrar otra frase que signifique éxito o victoria en sentido figurado.
En los toros, "salir por la puerta grande". ¿En otras lides?


----------



## gengo

According to Wikipedia, "'_go down with flying colors'_ or '_go down with colors flying'_ was used to express a commitment; in other words, a resolute crew fighting even until their ship sinks. A variant of this phrase gives virtually the same meaning, '_Nail your colors to the mast_.' If the _colors_, or the flag is nailed onto the mast, it cannot be lowered. There is effectively no way to express submission."

Therefore, the original meaning of "to come out of something with flying colors" was that of to emerge victorious.  Spanish natives have told us above what sounds most natural here, but I wonder how it would sound to use something a bit more faithful to the original English here:  Mi nieto salió victorioso de la preparatoria.  It probably sounds odd.


----------



## Sense

EddieZumac said:


> Sense, me gusta eso de "salió por la puerta grande". Gracias.


Gracias.


----------



## LanguageUser1234

> Therefore, the original meaning of "to come out of something with flying colors" was that of to emerge victorious. Spanish natives have told us above what sounds most natural here, but I wonder how it would sound to use something a bit more faithful to the original English here: Mi nieto salió victorioso de la preparatoria.



In the context of "undefeated" or "defiant," I've heard "con las banderas en alto." But I'm not sure that's really what is meant here.


----------



## donbill

Interesting, gengo. I sense something different in 'with colors flying' and 'with flying colors.' At any rate, it seems that the expression has evolved from its original meaning.


----------



## Lurrezko

_Salió victorioso de la High School_, _acabó la High School con las banderas en alto_: sí, es buen español y probablemente fiel al original, pero me suena extremadamente raro. Yo optaría por describir ese éxito de manera menos, digamos, bélica.


----------



## xpell

gengo said:


> According to Wikipedia, "'_go down with flying colors'_ or '_go down with colors flying'_ was used to express a commitment; in other words, a resolute crew fighting even until their ship sinks. A variant of this phrase gives virtually the same meaning, '_Nail your colors to the mast_.' If the _colors_, or the flag is nailed onto the mast, it cannot be lowered. There is effectively no way to express submission."
> 
> Therefore, the original meaning of "to come out of something with flying colors" was that of to emerge victorious.  Spanish natives have told us above what sounds most natural here, but I wonder how it would sound to use something a bit more faithful to the original English here:  Mi nieto salió victorioso de la preparatoria.  It probably sounds odd.


It definitely sounds odd. 

Right now I can't think of anything more faithful to that original English meaning, at least for a student. It sounds like a real battle, or a hard business, or the like, where you fail but fighting to the end. Then I would say "peleando hasta el final" or the like. But I would only say that about a student if s/he failed trying not to real hard in the face of overwhelming adversity. As in:

"Paula suspendió el curso. Pero teniendo en cuenta que sus padres se murieron hace unos meses y ha estado viviendo en un orfanato desde entonces, estudió mucho y peleó hasta el final."


----------



## Sense

Otra opción:
"con el pabellón bien alto."
"Mi nieto en el bachillerato dejó el pabellón bien alto."

Es una expresióm muy usada y expresa perfectamente el orgullo que puede sentirse por que alguien cercano obtenga buenos resultados en algo.


----------



## k-in-sc

Terminó la secundaria con mucho éxito?


----------



## LanguageUser1234

Para aclarar: 

A pesar de haber yo contribuido con "con las banderas en alto", estoy de acuerdo que la mejor traducción de "graduated with flying colors" sería "con excelentes notas" o algo por el estilo. Si bien la expresión "with flying colors" se refirió originalmente a un buque de guerra cuya tripulación enfrentó su destino con orgullo y sin rendirse, ese no es el significado de la expresión en inglés contemporáneo en este contexto.

Me parece que el significado de la frase se ha ampliado en inglés a lo largo del tiempo.


----------



## Sense

Jeff_TX said:


> In the context of "undefeated" or "defiant," I've heard "con las banderas en alto." But I'm not sure that's really what is meant here.


In my opinion, "con las banderas en alto" means "defiant" (and so, still "undefeated"), rather than "successful" or "victorious."


----------



## gengo

Jeff_TX said:


> A pesar de haber yo contribuido con "con las banderas en alto", estoy de acuerdo que la mejor traducción de "graduated with flying colors" sería "con excelentes notas" o algo por el estilo. Si bien la expresión "with flying colors" se refirió originalmente a un buque de guerra cuya tripulación enfrentó su destino con orgullo y sin rendirse, ese no es el significado de la expresión en inglés contemporáneo en este contexto.
> 
> Me parece que el significado de la frase se ha ampliado en inglés a lo largo del tiempo.



Sin duda alguna.  Espero que la citación que di en mi primer post no haya dejado el asunto menos claro, porque yo no quería decir que la frase originalmente tenía el significado de enfrentar el destino de uno (o sea, morir), sino el de salir de una batalla victorioso.  Pero claro que el significado se ha ampliado, y como dije antes, las sugerencias dadas arriba son las mejores.  Sólo estaba pensando en cómo sonaría una versión más fiel.


----------



## xpell

A ver, es que en la traducción que nos propone EddieZumac hay una pequeña "trampa" de tipo cultural, y es la percepción de naturalidad y humildad (o falta de humildad) en cada contexto determinado.

Si a mí un amigo me dice que su nieto (o su hijo) se ha sacado el curso con unas notas muy buenas, o incluso utiliza una expresión vulgar como "con unas notas cojonudas", aquí en España esto me suena natural y "razonablemente orgulloso." A partir de ahí, el uso de otras expresiones más grandilocuentes puede empezar a sonar exagerado, pomposo, o poco natural, dependiendo del contexto.

Si por el contrario, soy un empresario que está buscando un trabajador y me dicen que un candidato al empleo se sacó la carrera "con unas calificaciones excelentes", en ese contexto profesional, formal, me sonaría mucho más natural y apropiado que "con unas notas muy buenas."

Y si empezamos a hablar de banderas al viento y éxitos de resonancias taurinas o bélicas para decir que alguien sacó buenas notas... a mí, la verdad, me sonaría pomposo en cualquier contexto.  Salvo que, como mencionaba más arriba, esa persona se haya enfrentado a un desafío totalmente fuera de lo común con un resultado admirable.

Es una cuestión de percepción.


----------



## LanguageUser1234

> Si empezamos a hablar de banderas al viento y éxitos de resonancias taurinas o bélicas para decir que alguien sacó buenas notas... a mí, la verdad, me sonaría pomposo en cualquier contexto.



De acuerdo. (Aunque me parece que las alusiones taurinas de Lurrezko iban más bien con propósito humorístico.)

Lo que pasa es que "with flying colors," a pesar de lo que haya significado etimológicamente, puede significar "con mucho éxito" o "sin dificultad" en inglés contemporáneo. Y suena bastante normal.

"Congratulations, sir. You've passed the driving test with flying colors."


----------



## gengo

Jeff_TX said:


> Lo que pasa es que "with flying colors," a pesar de lo que haya significado etimológicamente, puede significar "con mucho éxito" o "sin dificultad" en inglés contemporáneo. Y suena bastante normal.
> 
> "Congratulations, sir. You've passed the driving test with flying colors."



Sí, pero también tiene un poco más "sabor" que una versión cotidiana tal como "You've passed the driving test with an excellent grade."  Es por eso que buscaba algo que sea más, digamos, interesante que "con buenas notas," etc.


----------



## xpell

Jeff_TX said:


> De acuerdo. (Aunque me parece que las alusiones taurinas de Lurrezko iban más bien con propósito humorístico.)
> 
> Lo que pasa es que "with flying colors," a pesar de lo que haya significado etimológicamente, puede significar "con mucho éxito" o "sin dificultad" en inglés contemporáneo. Y suena bastante normal.
> 
> "Congratulations, sir. You've passed the driving test with flying colors."


 Sí, sí, lo sé, es sólo que aquí en España es fácil pasarse de "poco humilde" con el uso de ciertas expresiones.


gengo said:


> Sí, pero también tiene un poco más "sabor" que una versión cotidiana tal como "You've passed the driving test with an excellent grade."  Es por eso que buscaba algo que sea más, digamos, interesante que "con buenas notas," etc.



A ver, también dependería un poco del entusiasmo más o menos comprensible de esa persona en ese momento determinado. Si el abuelo acaba de enterarse, está exultante y dice "¡Mi nieto se ha sacado el instituto con unas notas cojonudas! ¡Pero cojonudas, ¿eh?! Que ha dejado el pabellón bien alto, ¡de salir por la puerta grande con las dos orejas y el rabo! ¡Las mejores calificaciones de su curso, que lo ha dicho el jefe de estudios!", pues queda perfectamente natural, todos lo entenderíamos, sonreiríamos ante su alegría y esperaríamos que nos invitase a unas cervezas.  Pero si sigue utilizando expresiones similares un año después, sonaría ya un tanto cargante, la verdad.


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe "airoso" would work for the driving test, although not for something more general like finishing high school.


----------



## Sense

k-in-sc said:


> Maybe "airoso" would work for the driving test, although not for something more general like finishing high school.


I agree. High school exams are not a one-time problem or a simple matter.
And also, none of the suggested translations for flying colors would work in Spanish for just passing the driving test.


----------



## k-in-sc

Sense said:


> ... none of the suggested translations for flying colors would work in Spanish for just passing the driving test.


Not "con (mucho/gran) éxito"?


----------



## xpell

k-in-sc said:


> Not "con (mucho/gran) éxito"?


It's correct Spanish, no doubt, but... it doesn't sound so idiomatic to me.

I have noticed that the idea of success is somehow not so "natural" here in Spain. It's used, of course, but not as often as in English. And the adjective "exitoso" sounds definitely "foreign." I don't really know why, maybe it's something cultural. You _can_ say "aprobó el curso con gran éxito", it's perfect Spanish... but I've never heard it in my life. And I've heard really weird ways to convey the same meaning.


----------



## Sense

k-in-sc said:


> Not "con (mucho/gran) éxito"?



I meant the translations not so explicit about the meaning.

As xpell says, "pasó el examen de conducir con éxito"  is correct, but nobody would use it. You would just say "Aprobó el examen de conducir", and it is implied that it was "con éxito".
In this case, "con mucho/gran éxito" is very strange to say, because there aren't degrees (at least in Spain) of passing the driving test: you pass it or you don't pass it, you can't have much or less success. Well, you could say "tuvo poco éxito en el examen de conducir" meaning he/she didn't pass it. It would sound rethorical. You would just say "No aprobó el examen de conducir."


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Según lo que ha dicho gengo, creo que una traducción más "colorida" podría encajar, dependiendo del público a quien esté destinada.

Quizás algo como "cuando se graduó de la prepa, mi nieto se voló la barda" podría funcionar en un contexto mexicano. ("Volarse la barda" es una expresión beisbolera; es cuando un bateador pega un jonrón.)

"Salió por la puerta grande" también es idiomática por estos lares, quizás más que la de "volarse la barda".

"Salió airoso" también es idiomática por acá, pero quizás sea menos leal a "with flying colors". Quién sabe.

Saludo.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm struck by the cultural differences. This is such a common expression in English and doesn't sound like bragging at all, more like congratulations, maybe because it's usually said about someone else.


----------



## LanguageUser1234

¿Podría funcionar algo así como "se cubrió de gloria", o "cubierto de gloria"?

Just a thought.


----------



## duvija

Jeff_TX said:


> ¿Podría funcionar algo así como "se cubrió de gloria", o "cubierto de gloria"?
> 
> Just a thought.



¡No exageremos!


----------



## Lurrezko

Jeff_TX said:


> ¿Podría funcionar algo así como "se cubrió de gloria", o "cubierto de gloria"?
> 
> Just a thought.


Es curioso, Jeff, pero en mi tierra esa expresión la usamos para expresar lo contrario, con sentido irónico:

_ Vaya desastre de examen que has hecho, te has cubierto de gloria, chico._

Un saludo


----------



## LanguageUser1234

Gracias a duvija y a Lurrezko. Las cosas que uno aprende por aquí...


----------



## romarsan

Otra:

Se titulo con honores.

(No pudo más porque el pobre rector no daba para más después de lo que nos contó Lurrezko.


----------



## duvija

Es que todas las expresiones elogiosas se pueden usar en forma irónica, ¿no? Depende del tono, y en lectura, del contexto.
Me gusta la versión de romarsan, (suponiendo que no sea irónica...)


----------



## romarsan

No, Duvija, lo propuse sin ironía. Otra cuestión es el comentario sobre la información que nos dio Lurr


----------



## Sense

One thing is for sure: I'm never gonna forget the English expression "with flying colors"
Thank you, Eddie!


----------



## EddieZumac

Sense said:


> One thing is for sure: I'm never gonna forget the English expression "with flying colors"
> Thank you, Eddie!


You're very welcome, Sense.


----------



## westpalm

Con mucho exito, con rotundo exito, brillantemente


----------



## Moritzchen

Con bombos y platillos.
A bombo y platillo.


----------



## Gamen

Mi nieto se graduó de la escuela secundaria con todos los honores.


----------

